# Help deciding on Roof Underlayment (Synthetic Felt, Titanium, or Ice & Shield) for NC Mountain home....



## atwnsw (3 mo ago)

My wife and I are completing an extensive remodel of our NC Mountain home. We have already put a deposit down with the roofing company for the Owens Corning Duration Shingles. However, we haven't decided on the underlayment.

The contract is priced at $11k and uses Ice & Shield for the Valleys and Eves and synthetic felt for the rest. I can pay an additional $1.8k to use Titanium or $3.8k to use Ice & Shield instead of the synthetic felt.

The pitch (as I understand it) is 4/12.

What should I do?

Thanks in advance.

Anthony

Photo of Roof:
Roof


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

What is the base bid synthetic felt brand? I would go with the base bid synthetic felt. I have used many different brands of synthetic felt, I like some more than others, but it often the way they install vs. anything else. 
I use Toughskin 20 as my go to synthetic felt, it is $66.00 a 10 Sq roll. The lumber yard I get materials at sells titanium 30 for $135.00 for a10 square roll.
While Titanium 30 is sold as a superior product, based on your photo, using 40 Sq as a base, which I don't believe it is. The difference in price would be $276 for my area for the 2 materials mentioned. I don't think 1800.00 would be worth the upgrade.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Use a regular base synthetic felt.


----------

